# Fet- is there anyway can get fet on nhs?



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

have paid for icsi treatment, and wasnt succesful. Now going to have frozen embro transfer, it costs £900, was wondering if i can get this done on nhs? i live in wales, have already had my 1 go on nhs.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You would need to contact your local PCT (Primary Care Trust) and discuss with them.  As far as I know, if you've had your NHS funded cycle already, and your local PCT only offer 1 funded cycle, then it would be very unlikely you'd get another treatment cycle funded....fresh or FET.  The FET would be classed as a funded cycle so unless your PCT offer 2 funded cycles on NHS then not sure how you'd go about getting FET funded if you've already had fresh cycle funded.

I would contact your PCT though just to see what they say...no harm in trying !

Take care
Natasha


----------



## millwill (Aug 13, 2008)

HI MINXY- Thanks for replying, i dont expect i will be able to get it free, but thanks for advice and will look in to it.

i see you have been through so much, really hope you are lucky next time with treatment. xx


----------

